# dx code for facet cyst



## tlmadey (May 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a dx code for a lumbar facet cyst.
Thank you,
Tracey


----------



## jmcpolin (May 30, 2013)

727.40, I worked in Neursurgery for 6 years and we always used that.


----------



## tlmadey (May 30, 2013)

thank you for your quick reply.


----------

